# USS Astoria CA-34 - 1/700 kit from Trumpeter



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is Trumpeter's 1/700 USS Astoria, CA-34, a WWII era heavy cruiser. She was in the Battles of the Coral Sea and Midway but then sunk in August 1942 at the Battle of Savo Island. 

This is one of Trumpy's newer kits and it is excellent - nicely detailed and well-fitting. Photoetch railings, catapults, and cranes are from the Gold Medal Models 1/700 USN Cruiser/Destroyer set. 


This is the last of my 2013 holiday completions. It felt good to finish another 1/700 ship, probably my favorite type of modeling subject.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

She looks good. Trumpeter does make some nice ships these days.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Don't know how I missed this but that's a really nice looking kit and build up. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done very nice job on her Paul......Cheers mark


----------

